# How much better are high cheekbones vs low cheekbones for guys?



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 6, 2021)

as in how many points would it add to your PSL/SMV

and how would one go about getting this? would a cheekbone osteotomy be enough or would we require implants/fillers

they are a mogger trait imo and set you apart from a lot of men since it is quite rare to have both high set and prominent cheekbones

low cheekbones:












high cheekbones:


----------



## Preston (Jun 6, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> as in how many points would it add to your SMV


No body can answer that but what I can tell you is good cheekbones are a massive halo


lilhorizontal32 said:


> and how would one go about getting this? would a cheekbone osteotomy be enough? or would we require implants/fillers


There's no way of making low set cheekbones high set but u can improve the lateral and anterior projection with a ZSO but zygomatic sandwich osteotomy is shit. It feminizes the face because of the cut made and gives off a bloated and round look. Malarplasty that Dr Andri offers is better than a ZSO but the results I've seen are unimpressive. Implants usually end up uncanny so ur best bet is fillers imo a


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 6, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> No body can answer but what I can tell you is good cheekbones are a massive hall
> 
> There's no way of making low set cheekbones high set. U can improve the lateral and anterior projection of by ZSO but zygomatic sandwich osteotomy is shit. It feminizes the face because of the cut made and gives a bloated and round look. Malarplasty that Dr Andri offers is better than a ZSO but the results I've seen are unimpressive. Implants usually end up uncanny so ur best bet is fillers imo a


a maxfax I saw said that he can do a cheekbone osteotomy on me, but idk if it is the ZSO or Malarplasty he was referring to

should I avoid the ZSO altogether? and if so, should I push for the Malarplasty you reckon?


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jun 6, 2021)

anything better than no cheekbones


----------



## Preston (Jun 6, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> a maxfax I saw said that he can do a cheekbone osteotomy on me, but idk if it is the ZSO or Malarplasty he was referring to
> 
> should I avoid the ZSO altogether? and if so, should I push for the Malarplasty you reckon?


Yea but I am not aware of many surgeons who do malarplasty tbh


----------



## BobbyJindalsTwin (Jun 18, 2021)

Jon Kortajarena does not have low cheekbones JFL


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 18, 2021)

High cheekbones like opry are ideal


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 19, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> High cheekbones like opry are ideal


they are giga high


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 19, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> they are giga high


yup ideal. most humans won't have it though


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 19, 2021)

high cheekbones are the ideal, but as long as you got that good zygo curve it shouldnt really affect whether its low or high imo


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 20, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> a maxfax I saw said that he can do a cheekbone osteotomy on me, but idk if it is the ZSO or Malarplasty he was referring to
> 
> should I avoid the ZSO altogether? and if so, should I push for the Malarplasty you reckon?


what is malarplasty? What does it do? never heard of it. who do you refer to as dr. andri?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 20, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> what is malarplasty? What does it do? never heard of it. who do you refer to as dr. andri?


dr andri as in dr andreischev from russia

and I'm not 100% sure of it myself, just that it is different from the ZSO


----------



## Lawton88 (Jul 6, 2021)

I think high cheekbone people hold up better to the aging on the face also. Their eye area etc. usually won't go downhill as much as someone with lower cheekbones.


----------



## recessed (Jul 6, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> as in how many points would it add to your PSL/SMV
> 
> and how would one go about getting this? would a cheekbone osteotomy be enough or would we require implants/fillers
> 
> ...


borderline meaningless


----------

